# my tank build



## katanamasako (Jun 29, 2012)

Decided to u pdate today, I just finished coating the whole thing in rubber pond paint, i used black so the colors of the fish will really start to show. 










I'll put in the glass after the paint dries, probably will be about the time i get home from work today. tell me what you think. the holes in the lid are for the wires for the lights and heater, and the airline for the sponge filter, i opted for a sponge filter because i plan to use this particular tank to grow out some angelfish once it cycles.


----------

